# Is the TT Market in decline??



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the days of strong residuals for the TT are coming to an end. I've been trying to sell mine for the past few weeks. Contacted various audi dealers and the best they have offered me is 15,500 and Nissian could only get my car underwritten for 15K in part-ex for a 350Z. My car is a 225TTC, Nov 2000, 39K on the clock, bose, 6 cd interchanger in Silver and I've owned it from new ............obviously the intorduction of the 150bhp models and the increased competition from other manufacturers like Nissian, Mazda and Chrysler has seriously affected the TT. ??? ???


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

Well it's a four year old car with 40k mile on it...what was it new...26k?? I reckon 16-17 privately is more realistic but what were you expecting?

I'm not sure that TTs ever had Strong residuals. Maybe in the first year with waiting lists etc but there's no reason anymore. There are shed loads of them on the road and LHDs and 150s as you say.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't think that 15.5K is unrealistic for a four year old car.

If it was say Â£26K new then that is a depreciation of 40% which is pretty good IMHO.


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

Glass's trade guide values your car as follows:

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
Â£17100

Average condition:
Â£15300

Below average condition: 
Â£13300


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Tunner that is what I thought.......I thought I would be offered 17K part-ex but according to the Nissian dealership nobody wanted it and the 15K offer they had wasn't even from an Audi dealer but from a specialist.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

TT retains about 65-69% of value based on 3 yr, 30k. So that would make it

new = 26k
3yr,30k = 17k

15.5k seems about reasonable to me for 4 years old.

Plus it is far from exclusive and even if I personally prefer it to the raft of other 'stylish' coupes that have appeared in last year (not forgetting Z4 which seriously competes with TTR) there are plenty who will disagree.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

You have to look at strength of residuals with respect to other marques. Â <45% depreciation over 4years is pretty good in general.

Parkers says Â£26.7k new, trade Â£16.4k, private Â£15.1k-18.8k on 30k miles.

So Â£15.5k from a dealer PX is about right (42% dep). Â A BMW M3 would have depreciated 55% in the same period, a Z3 3.2 51%, a Boxster 25%, a scooby WRX 53%, Golf 2.8V6 4motion 49% and a mondeo 2.5V6 66%.

Its poss the V6 has impacted things... but TT are still fairly rare by comparison...only 30,000 in UK, <0.1% of cars on the road.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Just one thing guys the car isn't 4 years old yet. it was registered on the 27th of Nov 2000. So it just over 3 years old really.............ok I'm being nit-picky.
:-/


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Still 2000/X and thats what is used for price check unfortunately , also slightly above avg miles (39k v 30k)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I think with the influx of competitors ( 350z, z ugly, rx8 etc... ) a lot of people have traded in their TT for these. naturally this creates an excess amount of the car. I believe this will level out in a year or so, but as there are a lot around at the moment selling maybe harder. Once the dealers have offloaded all the trade ins it may make residuals better again ( i hope )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Just one thing guys the car isn't 4 years old yet. Â it was registered on the 27th of Nov 2000. Â So it just over 3 years old really.............ok I'm being nit-picky.
> :-/ Â


Mine was a 225TTR registered on 27th Nov 2001 and I only got 19k trade in and it was Â£30k new so I don't think you've been offered a bad price there mate


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Plus I think, Nissan must have more TT's than they know what to do with it seems that the 350Z is the successor to the TT.

I must admit to toying with the idea myself.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

> It seems that the 350Z is the successor to the TT.


Not to the TTR though.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> Not to the TTR though.


Till the 350Z soft top comes along .... Now THAT, and a Z4 belting it out would make an interesting read.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You have to look at strength of residuals with respect to other marques. Â <45% depreciation over 4years is pretty good in general.
> 
> Parkers says Â£26.7k new, trade Â£16.4k, private Â£15.1k-18.8k on 30k miles.
> 
> ...


Who said Porsche are expensive to run?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

> Till the 350Z soft top comes along .... Now THAT, and a Z4 belting it out would make an interesting read.


Do Nissan do cabrios ?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> Do Nissan do cabrios ?


Oh yes, and it looks sweet. Last time I looked it wasn't confirmed for UK though (maybe not even Europe). It's a rag-top, looks mighty fine (if you like the coupe) and has an odd 'feature' whereby passenger seat moves forward slightly in order to lift cover for rag top to slide into as it goes back. Very odd. Am almost certain if any of the mod-happy-chappies on here got hold of one it could be turned into an ejector seat


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

There have been a few threads recently on sliding TT residuals.

A lot of Audi dealers seem over stuffed with TTs, hence the low bids. Residuals are likley to continue decreasing, although the *rate* of decrease is likely to slow down.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> Plus I think, Nissan must have more TT's than they know what to do with it seems that the 350Z is the successor to the TT.
> 
> I must admit to toying with the idea myself.


Shame we can't browse Nissans Used Car facility to pick up a TT bargain ? (checked - we can't).


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Plus I think, Nissan must have more TT's than they know what to do with it seems that the 350Z is the successor to the TT.
> 
> I must admit to toying with the idea myself.


.......AAAAaaahhhhhh!!! I can't refrain!.......

.......that thing is butt ugly! :-/ Ok, performance and handling are an improvement over the TT but how could you look at it or open the door every day and say "look at that design!" Nissan have let themselves down amazingly with the plastic badly designed interior and the strut in the boot is a joke.

To be honest (and obviously IMHO), the car just looks "cheap" with a capital F, inside and out. If I wanted better performance and handling (as I have in the past) I would have an Exige/Elise.

The crown will go to the best overall package. Any ideas?  It's all about the driving experience as a whole and not just in one sector.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that so enjoy whatever you drive, I know I will .......


----------



## tmiller (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry it may be me, but where is the F in Cheap


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Sorry it may be me, but where is the F in Cheap Â


.......sorry, let me fill you in.......it's just a saying I and many others have where you silently put "Focking" in front of things : ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

If people are concerned about residuals, it really makes sense to buy a nearly-new car thus saving the best part of 2K before you start  : ;D


----------



## Tturks225 (Jun 5, 2003)

Just wanna ask some peeps in the know (whilst we are on the subject):

I have a JULY 2003 TTC 225 (spec below), on finance with a final payment of Â£14,500 due in 2006! Obviously I was hoping the car would make about 17.5-18 so I could clear the finance and be left with a deposit for the next!!

What do you reckon my chances are??

T


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can pick up a V reg 225 RHD TT for as little at Â£12,101.00 which is on Ebay :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to disagree with the majority of people here and say that the Nissan IMO look pretty fine. Admittedly its not a desigh classic like the TT and will probably date alot quicker but at this moment in time it looks pretty good.

In the flesh with the optinal RAY alloys it looks very aggressive although as has been mentioned the interior is not a patch on the TT's. But then there aren't many cars that have an interior that beats the TT at twice the price. As a design package, interior and exterior IMO the TT has yet to be surpassed.

With offers of only 15K it looks like I'll be keeping tis design classic for some time.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The more I see it, the less I think it looks like a TT though (so Tim if you're reading this, I take your point).

Horses for course really, I'm quite happy to admit that the first thing that attracts me to cars is how good they look, and for the money (and IMHOOC) there is no better looking car than the TT.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> I have to disagree with the majority of people here and say that the Nissan IMO look pretty fine. Â Admittedly its not a desigh classic like the TT and will probably date alot quicker but at this moment in time it looks pretty good.
> 
> In the flesh with the optinal RAY alloys it looks very aggressive although as has been mentioned the interior is not a patch on the TT's. Â But then there aren't many cars that have an interior that beats the TT at twice the price. Â As a design package, Â interior and exterior IMO the TT has yet to be surpassed.
> 
> With offers of only 15K it looks like I'll be keeping tis design classic for some time. Â


Slightly off topic for this thread but I saw my first non-orange 350Z the other day (in silver) and it looked good from front but boring as hell from behind. Can't fault the price for the performance though.

As has been said before I don't think the TT as a package can be beaten though.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

> I have a JULY 2003 TTC 225 (spec below), on finance with a final payment of Â£14,500 due in 2006! Obviously I was hoping the car would make about 17.5-18 so I could clear the finance and be left with a deposit for the next!!
> 
> What do you reckon my chances are??
> 
> T


Depends on spec and mileage - and crystal ball. 

I think it will be nearer Â£15,000 than Â£17,000 to Â£18,000.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> You can pick up a V reg 225 RHD TT for as little at Â£12,101.00 which is on Ebay Â :-/


Was that the end bid. Dont forget if they dont get the bid they want they pull out. I would doubt this information and would be very wary if it was sold for this amount.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nevertheless they are still going extremely cheap on ebay sadly which is making it some kind of fashion which others seem to be following with ideas for prices :-/


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> Nevertheless they are still going extremely cheap on ebay sadly which is making it some kind of fashion which others seem to be following with ideas for prices Â :-/


Does anyone know anyone who has bought a TT off Ebay ?? Have to say the notion leaves me feeling a little unsettled.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

> Nevertheless they are still going extremely cheap on ebay sadly which is making it some kind of fashion which others seem to be following with ideas for prices Â :-/


I am not sure it is merely a "fashion".

Generally speaking, exclusivity (even generated by temporary shortage of supply) will keep residuals up.

This was fine a couple of years ago, but there are just too may TTs available plus the advent of alternatives - RX8, 350Z etc.

Personally I do not like either of them, and did not consider them when opting for another TT. Nonetheless, quite a few potential second hand TT buyets will, and this is likely to have an impact on values - downwards.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Of course TTs are coming down in price. Firstly they are more popular than they ever have been. Â The amount of them that are about that are for sale arn't selling.

When I was referring to it being a 'fashion' with pricing, I ment it appears to be following suit as some sellers are using other sellers prices as guidline as to what they may get for their TT. Â Hence a pricing fashion of pricing them ridiculously low.

Also when you start getting into 20k or more prices naturally most people will start to shop about to see what else there is on the car market brand new with a few more gizmos give it a little less or a bit more power even if some cars are damn ugly. Â What might be your choice might not be theirs!

If Audi lets just say for the record also bring out a new TT in a couple of years worth lets just say for the record around 35-40k, don't you think people would also start to think they could possibly get a Porsche or Lotus for that price. Â I know I would! Â This appears to me what people are now doing by getting rid of their TT's. Â And, I do ask myself why are people getting rid of them?


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

> Just wanna ask some peeps in the know (whilst we are on the subject):
> 
> I have a JULY 2003 TTC 225 (spec below), on finance with a final payment of Â£14,500 due in 2006! Obviously I was hoping the car would make about 17.5-18 so I could clear the finance and be left with a deposit for the next!!
> 
> ...


I think Â£17k sounds very reasonable.

You lose the majority in the first year(ish), so it probably makes sense to hold on to it til then anyway.

Just got a July 03 TTC identical spec to yours except black with red leather for Â£23k. Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Does anyone know anyone who has bought a TT off Ebay ?? Â Have to say the notion leaves me feeling a little unsettled.


I put a bid in for one on Ebay. I went and looked at it as the seller was 12 miles away from me also.

It was immaculate, a genuine car with proof of documentation. The only draw back was that it had scuffs on the sills which put me off along with me being unsure about wanting a Y reg too. I am glad I didn't purchase it now because looking at the prices I would have lost a lot of money on it in 2 months :. And it wasn't a high price to start with but a fair price for what the car was worth.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

> When I was referring to it being a 'fashion' with pricing, I ment it appears to be following suit as some sellers are using other sellers prices as guidline as to what they may get for their TT. Â Hence a pricing fashion of pricing them ridiculously low.
> 
> <snip>
> Â And, I do ask myself why are people getting rid of them?


Comparing prices with other sellers is the main method
of setting a price. Why would I pay more for Car A than Car B, if the latter was cheaper with the same spec etc?

Car owners have to realise that their pride & joy is just a lump of depreciating metal.

Although it has got better over the past few years, cars in the UK are still over-priced compared to the US.

I sold my TT to buy...............another TT. 

It's just that I was not prepared to risk another Â£2000 drop while waiting for the replacement.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Exactly where I'm coming from Rambaud Â


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Just been offered 16,500 on my Jan 2001 X plate 180 TTR as a straight purchase which I thought wasn't too bad. Was told that would be the same until April/May or even a bit more. Quite pleased as the ballon was Â£13,500 in December 2003.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

thats very good - we have been told that Audi in - Leeds, wakefeild,Huddesfeild,York and Bradford are fully stocked with TT`s.

Had a offer from dealers of Â£15000, Â£15500, Â£16500, Â£17200 and Â£18000 - so something is going on - could be the time of year (roadster do not sell well in winter) or they are a lot about.

I think they is a lot about and prices can only go down


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I put a bid in for one on Ebay. Â I went and looked at it as the seller was 12 miles away from me also. Â
> 
> It was immaculate, a genuine car with proof of documentation. Â The only draw back was that it had scuffs on the sills which put me off along with me being unsure about wanting a Y reg too. Â I am glad I didn't purchase it now because looking at the prices I would have lost a lot of money on it in 2 months Â :. Â And it wasn't a high price to start with but a fair price for what the car was Â worth.


Your thinking is wrong.

If you want a perfect car you buy a new one at a price.

If you want to buy a second hand one you can save money but may have a few marks on it (scuffed sills) which can be repaired very easily for Â£200.

Why would you have lost a lot of money in the next two months? The car is dead cheap and a real bargain. You said it was immaculate.

What is wrong with Y reg? You were going to buy a private plate and nobody would know anyway.

So it is immaculate but not immaculate enough.
It is cheap but not cheap enough
It is an old reg, but you don't care for this as you go for a private plate.

What exactly are you looking for? And what is your budget?


----------



## silvertt (Nov 5, 2003)

TT's do still have pretty good residuals. The problem is with new cars being so cheap to buy on finance who buys used anymore. This means the second hand market is stuffed with cars and the law of supply and demand is applied severely by dealers. Hence virtually every car on the road will barely make book trade price at the moment.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

If you are worried about residuals ........
Think E-TYPE.
Buy an early TT, don't modify it in any way,
do very little mileage and wait 40 years.


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Just had a letter from Taunton Audi that says. 
"There is a national shortage of used Audi's due to the excessive demand for quality used vehicles"
They would like to satisfy that demand by acquiring such vehicles for a ready market. They would like me to take mine in for a free appraisal


----------



## silvertt (Nov 5, 2003)

do you mean they would like the chance to flog you a new one?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Your thinking is wrong.
> 
> If you want a perfect car you buy a new one at a price.
> 
> ...


My thinking is not wrong Vlastan! Â When your parting with an very large amount of money you don't walk in and by any old car that takes your fancy. Â You shop about for the best deal. Remember I know a lot about the motor trade and enough to pass my own judgement.

Most older cars can be immaculate particularly TTs with minor draw backs such as scuffs which can be off putting when I have been used to having company cars every 4 months brand new! Yes scuffs and scratches can be polished out I'm sure for Â£200 as you say but sometimes some things arn't enough for ones wants.

Also whether one gets private plates or not older cars need more attention when it comes to problomatic things that can potentially go wrong which is another decision which I decided against a Y reg! Â Audi arn't the most reliablist of manufacturer's you can trust in my opinion.

I know exactly what I am looking for and I could afford brand new if I wanted but I am not going down that route again with a new car and loosing so much money on it thank you very much to then have to get rid of it for one reason or another.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you plan to buy a TT soon then? I think you set up your expectations too high and you may never find something that you really like in the correct price.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What's it to you? You don't know what I am looking for so don't pass judgement.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I didn't judge you. I am trying to help you find what you like.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stop being nice! I don't need YOUR help!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sure... I won't help you any more as you don't appreciate me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Agggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MEN! Â :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Children ..........please!! :

James - You have IM!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[off topic]
Does anyone still maintain Abi and Vlastan are the same person? ;D
[/off topic]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Still the same person, but with a split personality. Abi is the evil self and Vlastan the easy going personality! ;D

Today's Sunday Times has the TT at a list of the least depreciating cars in the UK. After 3 years it only looses 20% of its value, which is great news. The figures are based on Parkers prices.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Also saw this Vlastan.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2105-999838,00.html


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is the article I meant Mayur.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

> Today's Sunday Times has the TT at a list of the least depreciating cars in the UK. After 3 years it only looses 20% of its value, which is great news. The figures are based on Parkers prices.


Woefully out of date, especially for the pricier models. 

TTs are likely to lose more than 20% in 1 year, let alone 3 years.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

So The sunday Times is wrong and you are right :

Sorry mate but the Times is a very reputable paper....


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

> So The sunday Times is wrong and you are right :
> 
> Sorry mate but the Times is a very reputable paper....


I'm with Rambaud... just bought a 7 month old 225 TTC for approx 20% less than new.

Figures seem totally incorrect.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you read the article from Sunday Times it says that the figures are actual figures based on the value of the TT and all other cars during the last 3 years.

In other words up to when their prices were based, they are correct. But recently, these prices appear to have dropped a bit...not much.

So up to now a TT that was worth 26k new, it should be worth about 20.5k today. And I guess these are the prices when you sell privately not via the dealer, as he has his own profit margins.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Still the same person, but with a split personality. Abi is the evil self and Vlastan the easy going personality! Â ;D


We are not the same person Vlastan! I am only evil towards you because your an akward git sometimes! 

Well when you buy a brand new TT like any other car you buy new, you immediately loose 1k the moment you take it off the forecourt.

From what I can see see the TT is loosing on average between Â£1500-Â£2000 per year from brand new then it reaches a plato when it gets to around 3 years old where it drops very slowly.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> From what I can see see the TT is loosing on average between Â£1500-Â£2000 per year from brand new then it reaches a plato when it gets to around 3 years old where it drops very slowly.


If only those figures were true Â :-/


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Indeed.

However, a 1yr old TT225C lost nearly Â£2000 in a couple of months just before Christmas.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok. I was being polite with my previous post. Then in that case, it is more like 30% depreciation within 3 years and not 20% :.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Indeed.
> 
> However, a 1yr old TT225C lost nearly Â£2000 in a couple of months just before Christmas.


You loose 1k the moment you take it off the forecourt :


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

> Ok. Â I was being polite with my previous post. Â Then in that case, it is more like 30% depreciation within 3 years and not 20% Â :.


Abi, I don't mean to be rude but you are talking b*llocks. 

The reason I posted this thread was because I was only offered 15K for my 225TTC which is just over three years old. If my maths are correct, with a purchase price of 27K, if I sell at 15K that is a loss of 44% over 3 years...........obviously that Times article isn't worth the paper its written on.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

No, it isnt.... go to Parkers website and look at their own figures....

I suspect the article was commissioned ages ago and the figures quoted then were maybe correct but its taken 6 - 9 months to get to print and the numbers have changed since...

Many magazine articles are commissioned/written months ahead... I know, I wrote some technical articles in the computer trade press in the past which came to print almost a year later... I had to do last minute revisions of prices and one of the suppliers mentioned had gone out of business in the meantime...


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

> The reason I posted this thread was because I was only offered 15K for my 225TTC which is just over three years old. Â If my maths are correct, Â with a purchase price of 27K, Â if I sell at 15K that is a loss of 44% over 3 years...........obviously that Times article isn't worth the paper its written on.


The top part-ex price for a TTC225 on a Y plate @30,000 miles is Â£18,600 according to Glass's Guide (accessible on the Vauxhall Uk website).

But people often overlook the word *Guide* in the title.

CAP's Black Book can often be a better indicator, but I no longer get a copy.

Above average mileage (in particular), poor colour choice etc also tend to hit the German marques.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

> The top part-ex price for a TTC225 on a Y plate @30,000 miles is Â£18,600 according to Glass's Guide (accessible on the Vauxhall Uk website).
> 
> But people often overlook the word *Guide* in the title.
> 
> CAP's Black Book can often be a better indicator, but I no longer get a copy.


I couldn't agree more those figures are just guides and form my experience over teh past 2 weeks, tese so called guides are slow picking up on market changes because IMO I would bite anybodies hand off if they offered me 17,500.........I would even chuck in the wife for that price ;D............if I had one!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi, Â I don't mean to be rude but you are talking b*llocks.
> 
> The reason I posted this thread was because I was only offered 15K for my 225TTC which is just over three years old. Â If my maths are correct, Â with a purchase price of 27K, Â if I sell at 15K that is a loss of 44% over 3 years...........obviously that Times article isn't worth the paper its written on.


All fool you if you feel like that then! And I never posted anything about what The Times said!


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

A car is only worth what you get for it -- every car lose`s money and with the new coupe out this year the TT will start to get hit.

Just like any car - We buy car we lose money :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sheet of metal at the end of day with no great value other than sentimental!


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

Allllrighty then.....if the market is 'soft', how come it's so hard to find a TTC180?

I had a Jan 00 one, 39k miles, datachecked by the AA about a month ago, and it came up as being worth GBPÂ£18k.

Not !!
Car changed hands for less. A lot less.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Speaking to the Audi salesperson on the weekend, thet were willing to do some attractive deals on a pre-owned TT. Still out my price range, but when I returned from my test drive, the dealer principle wished I'd parked my RX8 round the back! Attracted too much adulation apparently. So much so he wanted a go in it himself ;D.

Alchemist.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

> Allllrighty then.....if the market is 'soft', how come it's so hard to find a TTC180?


A quick look on Autotrader threw up 86 TTC180s under Â£20,000.

Seems to be quite a few around.


----------



## meone (Jul 19, 2003)

Well Here is some info for the debate . Last June traded my jan 2001 225 ttc in at vw dealers got 20.5 . mind you only had 4.3 on dial. Glad i did it then by the sound of it !!!! The prices have defiantly dropped A mix of 150 , 3.2 , over satiation-supply meet demand ????? Shame really it could of been different .


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

My knowledge of this area of cars is very limited, all i can say is that my car gets nothing like as much attention as it did when i first got it, tt's are about the single most common 'sports' car out there, and people i know in the 'know' about this kind of stuff say the resale is dead on its arse. When this goes i wont replace it with another TT, not for the reasons above because of the massive ammount of problems I have had with mine and the way audi has flooded the market. It used to make me feel different, exclusive, now it feels like road furniture :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> My knowledge of this area of cars is very limited, all i can say is that my car gets nothing like as much attention as it did when i first got it, tt's are about the single most common 'sports' car out there, and people i know in the 'know' about this kind of stuff say the resale is dead on its arse. When this goes i wont replace it with another TT, not for the reasons above because of the massive ammount of problems I have had with mine and the way audi has flooded the market. It used to make me feel different, exclusive, now it feels like road furniture :-/


Don't expect the TT to make you look pretty! You are the same person with and without the TT. Also you didn't buy it because OTHER people like watching it, but because YOU like it.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> My knowledge of this area of cars is very limited, all i can say is that my car gets nothing like as much attention as it did when i first got it, tt's are about the single most common 'sports' car out there, and people i know in the 'know' about this kind of stuff say the resale is dead on its arse. When this goes i wont replace it with another TT, not for the reasons above because of the massive ammount of problems I have had with mine and the way audi has flooded the market. It used to make me feel different, exclusive, now it feels like road furniture :-/


Audi Flooded the market?

feels like road furniture - compared to what?


----------

